# If anyone would like replacement custom curtains....



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Please give me a shout. I am a seamstress with my own business, albeit that we customise pushchairs, wheelchairs and special needs buggies mainly, but we also do other jobs as well. I've recently revamped the curtains in my Burstner 747 and made voile roman blinds and new false curtains and nets but we get asked about this a lot so thought I would just say on here that it's something we do if you are looking for replacements.

We would need your old set which we can arrange to pickup via courier or you can post them to us and we can discuss the fabrics you would like or you can supply the fabric yourself.

[email protected]


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thats interesting to know Snunkie, motorhomers are sometimes after replacement curtains or extra cab curtains etc, especially in the winter.

I have saved your details for future reference.

Paul.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

we have had a couple of reports about this as being advertising, and although this is strictly the case, we are allowing it to continue as a small enterprise run by a member to assist others.


----------



## wildem1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Do you do fitted sheets too?*

We have just bought an Elddis Accordo 125, which has a fixed, transverse read double bed. The bed is split in two width-ways, so each side can pivot up to create extra garage space. If i used a standard double fitted sheet, it would mean removing the sheet every time i wanted to lift the bed up. Can you make fitted sheets that would be a double size, but split in half across the middle (if you see what i mean)?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

MHFAdmin said:


> we have had a couple of reports about this as being advertising, and although this is strictly the case, we are allowing it to continue as a small enterprise run by a member to assist others.


I'm really sorry, I hadn't realised that wasn't allowed but thank you.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Do you do fitted sheets too?*



wildem1 said:


> We have just bought an Elddis Accordo 125, which has a fixed, transverse read double bed. The bed is split in two width-ways, so each side can pivot up to create extra garage space. If i used a standard double fitted sheet, it would mean removing the sheet every time i wanted to lift the bed up. Can you make fitted sheets that would be a double size, but split in half across the middle (if you see what i mean)?


I can make them whatever size you require. Perhaps pm me or email me?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

MHFAdmin said:


> we have had a couple of reports about this as being advertising, and although this is strictly the case, we are allowing it to continue as a small enterprise run by a member to assist others.


I'd be more inclined look into the dozens & dozens of reports to fix the continued slowness of this site rather a 'couple' of people complaining about this . . .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So we now have a grey area of what we can and can't advertise.

It just keeps on getting better.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I must say I'm surprised people actually took the time to complain. It almost seems petty.

I don't run a curtain making business. Quite simply I am a seamstress with my own business making products which are nothing to do with motorhomes but have recently remade all the curtains in our own motorhome and it occurred to me that other members may want to do the same but not have the skills to do so and I felt I could offer my skills. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't and wouldn't complain, my point was we're not supposed to advertise our business unless we're trade members, you inadvertently did so, I assume you're not offering this service for nothing so you are advertising a service/business, and I am 100% OK with that, but members have been removed for it, or had so much grief they left, I think letting people know you have a talent/skill/service is fine so long as it's not an actual advert, the grey area comes from the brass saying yours was OK, so now no one is sure what they can and can't advertise, I for instance can and have done Solar panel fitting, and one or two other jobs in vans for peeps who either don't know how or don't trust dealers, or simply can't afford to pay £60 an hour to someone to fart about drinking tea while being paid, but I'm not allowed to say that, or I wasn't  

I say let people know, if it's cheaper than the dealers etc can do it, then it's better for the members as whole.

I shall now run for cover


----------

